# iPhone Game Developement



## utz030303 (Mar 7, 2008)

I just watched the iPhone SDK event and it looked pretty awesome. I've long thought about the possibility of DS2 coming with accelerometer, but what Apple has done really blows me away.

Here are some examples (they're developed for _only 2 weeks_ for demo purpose):
*SPORE* - http://youtube.com/watch?v=xkB6dOTB3IQ
*Touch Fighter* - http://youtube.com/watch?v=jn83wizEMAw
*Super Monkey Ball* - http://youtube.com/watch?v=4a6-cUOPoLY

I guess there could be some amazing games for the iPhone. Imagine a car racing game where we can steer the iPhone as if we're driving the car. Put one finger on the right to accelerate, scroll your finger on the left to change the gear / view, etc. Or they can also make games like Nintendogs, Magical Starsign, or ZooKeeper with ease because they're all touch-based. But with added control, eg: pet your dog with 2 fingers, pinch him or shake your iPhone to beat your dog.

I can't wait to see the games!! If they can built those demo games in 2 weeks, imagine what they can do in a real game development!


----------



## azotyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice demo but iphone is so f... expensive that If I've ever had money to buy that, I'd rather buy x box 360 cose it is better and cheaper than iphone


----------



## utz030303 (Mar 7, 2008)

Last I checked its price is not too different compared to LG Prada or Sony Ericson P990 when they were first launched. But of course iPhone isn't for everybody, just like DS, PSP, or even Xbox 360. Some people prefer real console, some prefer handheld. Some people prefer graphic quality, some prefer gaming experience & fun. 

I understand everyone has different needs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just saying that this iPhone can bring some really interesting games, and for DS lovers, this can be a great option since it offers the same fun experience, multi-touch, accelerometer, _plus_ all other features, such as iPod, phone, wi-fi, skype, best mobile web browser, camera (though it sucks), movie, etc. 

To some extent, it also enters the PSP zone for that multi-function device part. But I guess it challenges the DS more because the games are more about fun experience than superb graphics.


----------



## MaHe (Mar 7, 2008)

Sure, the concept is nice in theory and I'm sure a lot of currently available DS and PSP games would work well (Ace Attorney, Patapon, Loco Roco, Kirby, Nintendogs, Puzzle Quest). However. There are many drawbacks - firstly, I dislike the idea of using a phone for anything else than actual calls and occasional web browsing - the reason is simple - battery life. Second, there are a lot of games that can work fine without buttons, but some concepts, such as first-person shooters and platformers just won't work well.
And finally, iPhone is extremely expensive for a phone. I can do EVERYTHING you can do on iPhone on my Nokia 6120 Classic, which I paid 50€ for. Sure, the interface isn't as nice and intuitive as on the Apple's little gadget, but in the end, functionality is all that matters, to me, at least. I can even run (hacked) N-Gage games on it.


----------



## pristinemog (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like the iPhone could really have something impressive if they go this route and take it seriously. I still wouldn't buy one because the price pushes me away, unfortunately (I hate to spend my money on luxuries, even when I have the extra cash to pay for it).

I wonder if there would be any serious Japanese development on it. My guess is probably not, but you never know. I'll have to watch the YouTube videos later today since I'm in school right now and Websense is, well, Websense.


----------



## utz030303 (Mar 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sounds like the iPhone could really have something impressive if they go this route and take it seriously. I still wouldn't buy one because the price pushes me away, unfortunately (I hate to spend my money on luxuries, even when I have the extra cash to pay for it).
> I hope the price will go down later. Just like when PS3 / color display mobiles were first announced. They were so expensive, but became chaper over time.
> 
> 
> ...


Just as nintendogs won't work on PSP, and Wii sports won't work on Xbox 360. Doesn't mean they can't offer great games, does it? I won't be too excited if they can offer the same games over and over again. We can get any device for that (GBA, PSP). What excites me is the possibility of bringing many NEW innovative games, like the DS did in its early days.

Furthermore, before I watched that video, I've never thought of playing space fighter (or whatever they call it) without any buttons / controller, so I'm sure if they really put some research and thinking, they'd come out with breakthrough ideas.


----------



## Slave (Mar 7, 2008)

But then we'd need to use iTune, which is by far the worst possible software ever created... we'll need to shop with it, because otherwise we wont be able to buy iPhone game cartridges in stores. 

But none the less, it is nice to see the graphics on that piece of crap phone LOL Spore looks amazing... compared to the DS version which looks like a toddler's artistic impression of the game.

And yeah it looks really nice the controls... but I bet they'll get around that tilting possibility really quick. I personnaly think tilting for controls will get tiring quick... Comparing it to the Wii, it's no much different, BUT on the Wii, the screen is not on the wiimotes.... but having to shake around endlessly the screen will get tiring really quick.


----------



## pristinemog (Mar 7, 2008)

Slave said:
			
		

> But then we'd need to use iTune, which is by far the worst possible software ever created... we'll need to shop with it, because otherwise we wont be able to buy iPhone game cartridges in stores.
> 
> But none the less, it is nice to see the graphics on that piece of crap phone LOL Spore looks amazing... compared to the DS version which looks like a toddler's artistic impression of the game.
> 
> And yeah it looks really nice the controls... but I bet they'll get around that tilting possibility really quick. I personnaly think tilting for controls will get tiring quick... Comparing it to the Wii, it's no much different, BUT on the Wii, the screen is not on the wiimotes.... but having to shake around endlessly the screen will get tiring really quick.



Off topic a little, but I enjoyed Kirby Tilt N Tumble and that was on a ridiculously small, cramped screen. Sure, it got frustrating sometimes but I did like it enough to complete it 100%, so I think simple tilting added to the gameplay of certain games (and at specific points, not the ENTIRE game) would be fun and interesting. Of course, there's also the part where people don't want to be seen as looking silly when they're tilting around their iPhone trying to beat a game.

I know whenever I'm playing my DS in public, I feel silly blowing into the mic, but that's just me.


----------



## utz030303 (Mar 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> But then we'd need to use iTune, which is by far the worst possible software ever created...
> Please do not start the flaming. It'll be Mac vs PC all over again, just as silly as DS vs PSP.
> Let's focus on the iPhone games possibility itself rather than the iPhone price or the way the games will be sold
> 
> ...


You're not alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm even embarassed to play my DS in public if I'm not with my girlfriend, hahaha..


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 7, 2008)

The iPhone was primarily made to be a sort of more or less advanced smartphone, but with the addition of apps with the jailbreak it evolved into a really cool multi-purpose device, and now even more because of the SDK.

I don't think the iPhone IS a gaming device and it will never be, that's just not it's main purpose.


----------



## Gus122000 (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow thats pretty epic.I didn't know it had such great graphics,if only it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## MaHe (Mar 7, 2008)

utz030303 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What updated DS? It's not wise to build your presumptions on other (quite possibly false) presumptions.


----------



## utz030303 (Mar 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What updated DS? It's not wise to build your presumptions on other (quite possibly false) presumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe the topic title should be changed. I was too excited when I started the thread. But now I do realize the games are just little bonus for the users. However, if they can offer games of Trauma Center, ZooKeeper, Zelda, or Nintendogs calibre, then the users would really appreciate it.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Mar 7, 2008)

iPhone definately I think has edge over the DS in terms of technology, because it's an Apple product it seems like it's really limited to what Apple wants, and the only way to get your games out through the SDK is through the Appstore or iTunes (from what I've been reading anyways). Also, there's the price. I think a majority of the market are kids to teenagers, I do not see parents shelling out the cash on an iPhone on kids and teenagers who don't have a good view on the value of what they're given (not saying this for everyone, I took really good care of everything given to me, and I'm sure tons are to, just not the majority). Back to the tech, the big things I see on the iPhone are better graphics, intuitive multi-touch controls (even without buttons many new games can be made, it's almost proven with how the DS is), and better access to wifi (it supports WPA security and such, where DS is limited to WEP which not a lot of people use for security for those who use security.). However, Apple doesn't have an online gaming network up (yet?), and again price. It's great, maybe apple will release a cheaper model of the iPhone more affordable for kids? That would be cool, I'd snatch one, hahah. On the good side, if this starts catching on Nintendo will start losing sales in the DS area, and release the next DS


----------



## Urza (Mar 7, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> The iPhone was primarily made to be a sort of more or less advanced smartphone, but with the addition of apps with the jailbreak it evolved into a really cool multi-purpose device


So it evolved it evolved from a smartphone... into a smartphone?


I'm just wondering how long it'll be before we can pirate these. I sold mine a month or so back, but depending on what kind of stuff the SDK developers produce I may very well purchase a new one (or maybe an iTouch).

Thread title really isn't accurate.


----------



## MaHe (Mar 7, 2008)

Also, note that Microsoft is planning to release Zune XNA-based SDK, should be interesting.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 7, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well like now it's more of a smartphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really might get myself a iTouch since data plans here in Canada are WAY HIGH, and I'm happy with my RAZR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess maybe I'll wait until iPod Touch 2nd gen lol


----------



## utz030303 (Mar 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thread title really isn't accurate.


Yes I noticed that too. Can you please suggest of a better title? Because I can't think of any at the moment :/

I guess I'm gonna get an iPod Touch too. It has all the iPhone features except the phone + camera. If there's any mediocre thing about the iPhone, it's those two, LOL.


----------



## modshroom128 (Mar 7, 2008)

what kind of a comparison is this?


----------



## utz030303 (Mar 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> what kind of a comparison is this?


If you read all the posts in this thread and check out the videos then probably you'd know better


----------



## Jaejae (Mar 8, 2008)

In theory, a DS emulator for iPhone is possible, it can emulate a PSX, and it has a touch screen.


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 8, 2008)

OSHIT They're using the accelerometer to remake a Wii game!

Hmm, my N95 has an accelerometer too...


----------



## The Teej (Mar 8, 2008)

Console quality games on my MP3 player?

NICE. I might have to get an iPod Touch sooner rather then later


----------



## MaHe (Mar 8, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> OSHIT They're using the accelerometer to remake a Wii game!
> 
> Hmm, my N95 has an accelerometer too...


N95 is getting the new N-Gage platform anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In fact, it's already available and features achievements and gamercards (it's actually a clone of Live! for mobile phones) ...


----------

